# Have to vent



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

My father and I brought Otto and his dog angus to a beach down the cape this afternoon. The walk up the beach was nice and pretty uneventful.

On the way back, Otto and I were playing fetch. Otto jumped up at one point and threw some sand right in my eyes. I couldn't open my eyes because there was so much and rubbing them hurt even more. I waited, hoping the liquid in my eyes would bring it to the corners so I could wipe it out.

While my eyes were shut, Otto grabbed a huge, dead seagull that I had managed to keep him away from in the way out. He had this seagull for at least 5-10 minutes which felt like an eternity. I sucked it up and wiped my eyes enough to see and tried everything to get him to drop it. He would, and stop to munch, and grab it and run away. I felt like he was 9 months old again. :-[

I ran up a walk way and he dropped it and followed full speed. My dad tossed the seagull but Otto was still in a wound up frenzy. An older lady was walking along on the beach. he flew over to her and of course, jumped up!! :-[ Something else he hasn't done in months. She was okay. She smiled when I got to her and said he was no problem. :-[

To top it off, he jumped in the water, too deep for me to grab him and drank salt water for 25-30 seconds. 

When I finally got my hands on him I wanted to strangle him. 

All is okay now. Next time we go to the beach it's on a check cord. 

Thanks for reading my rant. Luckily these episodes are so infrequent these days that it's just surprising when they occur.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Check chord? Leave him be poor boy. I bet it's not everyday he gets to go to the beach and munch on a ripe seagull. Just take him more often and he will settle. 

Sorry to hear that a muscle bound boy kicked sand in your face. . Anyone remember the adverts in magazines for some muscle building product? The one where the big boy kicks sand in your face?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Otto sounds like he was having a wonderful day at the beach. Yum. Seagull.
Sometimes you just have to laugh at the dogs that have their own agenda that sometimes (but not always) includes us.

20 foot check cord that he drags along might be a good idea. Just in case you have to regain control.

Happy days on the beach.
RBD


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm feeling better. We got home and cuddled which was what I needed after that! 

I will bring the cord and give it some practice. I can't have him running up, jumping on older ladies with feathers stuck to his lips :

Poor guy, I was so mad. Not about the sand, that was obviously an accident! And bad timing! Or good timing, depending on how you look at it!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think every so often they have to make a fool of us, for no other reason than they can.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

... And as Willie's Vet says, "Sometimes you just gotta let a dog be a dog!" Sounds like Otto had a blast!! ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MSw - PIKE & I always loVe your posts - us in hot pink speedos ! at the beach ? and you think you have a problem ! nice you met a lady that knows - pups are just pups - screw the check lead - check 4 dead flying RAT's - LOL !!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I could write a book about H embarrassing me... It's as if they do it on purpose! 

When he was 6 m old we were out for a walk and came across a middle aged couple having a sit down with these walking pole things beside them. Without warning h made a beeline for the pole, picked it up and danced around with it for about 5 mins! :-\ 


Luckily there was no damage done but me and the bomb got a 10 minute shouting at re: what a horrible beast he is!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I couldn't shake my guilt on Saturday for yelling at Otto.  luckily Sunday Otto was a wiggly happy pup bright and early, so I knew he forgave me. 

Thanks everyone for the reminder that he is a dog and will go nutty for dead animals - and that I shouldn't take it personal! This was also a reminder that I am human - and fly off the handle sometimes. Something I need to work on!! Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

No need to feel guilty! We all lose our cool. Here's an apt quote I recently came across: "The great pleasure of a dog is that you may make a fool of yourself with him and not only will he not scold you, but he will make a fool of himself too."- Samuel Butler


----------

